# Best place to find loan horses advertised



## Xtra (31 May 2019)

Any ideas on where to look. Experienced rider willing to consider different options but can't seem to see anything!


----------



## Chappie (31 May 2019)

Hi, I've had 2 loan horses in the past - the first I saw advertised on Gumtree (which seems to be quite busy/well used) and the second was offered to me while I was a customer and volunteer at a riding school and livery yard.
I do see adverts on notice boards every time I pop into a feed store or tack room - not lots, but maybe you could put up your own 'wanted' ad, especially as you're experienced, you could highlight that?
I find word of mouth is the best way, but its making those connections in the first place, isn't it? Perhaps contacting your local pony club or riding club would be worth trying, or asking at a local riding school or livery yard - you might be very welcome if you have experience.
Good luck, I hope your search is successful!


----------



## dlou1 (4 June 2019)

Preloved
Horsemart
Horsequest
FridayAd
Horses4homes
On here - h&h
Righthorserighthome
Local tack/feed shops
Any local horsey magazines
Word of mouth!
Hope that helps and best of luck!


----------



## Xtra (4 June 2019)

Thanks both. NOt very good at this sort of thing so plenty of suggestions


----------



## LR2904 (17 June 2019)

Have you tried rescue centres they often have ridden horses for re-homing? Also always a lot on Facebook horsey pages

What area are you?


----------



## Xtra (18 June 2019)

LR2904 said:



			Have you tried rescue centres they often have ridden horses for re-homing? Also always a lot on Facebook horsey pages

What area are you?
		
Click to expand...

Near Glasgow. Tried a few rescues but nothing rideable over 14.2hh that i could see


----------

